
Spiffy: A Combinatorial-Probabilistic Analysis of Bitcoin Attacks - bruceme
https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.05255
======
newtoit
hmmm. grrrrrr some bit beyond me but my favorite part is.

At last, despite the inherent theoretical limitations of consensus in
distributed computing as illustrated in [FLP], bitcoin’s ‘consensus’ computes
at a market capitalization of >100 billion USD

~~~
nobody1
Don't think that's the main highlight of the paper but sounds good i guess.

It's about soccer matches played by androids as far as i can see

~~~
fsdf11
hahaha too funny. These guys are hilarious. Androids team playing soccer
equates to the double spending problem. Nice .

